# drummoyne bait n tackle,lyons road



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

When Con had it ,the bait was fresh and they opened at 5 am winter,4 am summer....wish him well as he was terribly ill when selling

Loved Cleopatra as she had no idea but was always ready wif an ansa

Last 3 times I went there,it was closed...bad weather was one excuse!
Anyone know what has happened..sale of business?Going bust?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

'Current trading hours' on the following site and Sydney's spell darkness hopefully explains the situation.

http://www.drummoynebaitandtackle.com.au/

You could always try sending a message on the 'Contact' page to ask when they will re-open.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

ta Steve...I used to like occasional visits......bit like the zoo


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

johnny said:


> ta Steve...I used to like occasional visits......bit like the zoo


I lived in Five Dock many years ago I bought some 'live prawns' from there. A quick inspection revealed they were as live as the bird in the Monty Python dead parrot sketch. When questioned, the answer was, "they were alive at 4AM" :lol:

To the obvious question, yes, the prawns had beautiful plumage :lol:


----------



## Synergistic (Jul 12, 2010)

FYI...

Drummoyne Bait & Tackle is now permanently closed...gone!


----------

